# CD vs. Installer program



## 69Rixter (Mar 25, 2015)

Got into a rather heated discussion concerning whether burning a CD image .iso to a flashdrive is "better" than using a software application (Unetbootin, LiLi, Rufus...ect) dedicated to burning an .iso to a flashdrive. Person was adamant that I use a CD to flash the .iso to the pendrive. I don't think it matters one way or the other. When responding, PLEASE, give the reasons/legitimate arguments for your decision.

Thank You:

:devil:*Rick*


----------



## bassfisher6522 (Jul 22, 2012)

> burning a CD image .iso to a flashdrive is "better" than using a software application (Unetbootin, LiLi, Rufus...ect)


I don't under stand.....the only way I know of creating an ISO to USB is to use use something like Rufus or others. Of course there's the option to create a ISO to CD/DVD using MS built in software or use some 3rd party software. So I'm unclear on what you're trying to ask here. 


I've used both methods.... there's no difference other then install speed... USB is way faster than CD/DVD. ISO media is just that, install media. I used to do all ISO's on CD/DVD's and I had a stack of them. Then when I found out how to use a USB for ISO install.....I never looked back. So easy, simple and best of all no stock pile. 

My personal preference for ISO tool is Rufus.


----------



## 69Rixter (Mar 25, 2015)

RE: *bassfisher6522*

Well, we agree on both method and software program. OK, what I'm asking "what method do you use and why". Maybe someone uses the CD to flashdrive method and will share their thoughts; I D K.

:devil:*Rick*


----------



## bassfisher6522 (Jul 22, 2012)

> CD to flashdrive method


That's the part I'm confused on. I've never heard of CD to flash drive. If you have an ISO on a CD already why move it to a USB. Or am I missing something here.


----------



## 69Rixter (Mar 25, 2015)

RE:* bassfisher6522

Oh, I'm my 'research" finding the best method I found that you can do that (CD to pendrive). However, it just seems like more labor i.e. .iso to Cd to pendrive??? Just .iso to pendrive...at least for me. Yea, I'll contact this fellow later on this week and ask for his explanation. Until then, we agree and question the CD method. I'm with you.

Rick*


----------



## bassfisher6522 (Jul 22, 2012)

69Rixter said:


> RE:* bassfisher6522
> 
> Oh, I'm my 'research" finding the best method I found that you can do that (CD to pendrive). However, it just seems like more labor i.e. .iso to Cd to pendrive??? Just .iso to pendrive...at least for me. Yea, I'll contact this fellow later on this week and ask for his explanation. Until then, we agree and question the CD method. I'm with you.
> 
> Rick*


*

Absolutely.....

FYI....I like mounting the ISO for installing. Example: Office 2016 Pro plus (what I have/use). I get the ISO, right click it and select mount and it acts like a virtual drive. Then open it and select either x86 or x64 .exe and install. Saves a bunch of time.*


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

ISO to CD to flash disk is just more work for nothing! ISO to flash disk is simple, faster and straightforward.

Consider this:
Burning a 4GB Windows 10 ISO image to DVD at the slowest speed supported by my external DVD writer (4x) takes about 20 minutes, then complete verification at 8X peak takes about half that time. In total, it takes about 30 minutes to burn and verify the DVD! Add about 10 minutes to clone the contents of the DVD to a USB 2.0 flash disk. We're talking about 40 minutes just to burn the contents of an ISO to a flash drive via your friend's ISO-CD-flash path.

ISO-flash drive using Rufus takes less than 10 minutes to burn a 5GB Windows 10 ISO to a USB 2.0 flash drive and nothing is missed via this method, so I don't understand what is "better" with your friend's cumbersome method.


----------



## Gary R (Jul 23, 2008)

Simplest and fastest program I've found for creating a bootable USB flash drive from an iso file, is ... Etcher ... https://www.balena.io/etcher/ ... I use the portable version.

However I've also used all of the following ...

https://rufus.ie/
https://www.pendrivelinux.com/yumi-multiboot-usb-creator/
https://unetbootin.github.io/
https://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/

... and all have given good results.

For me it's USB over CD every time.

USBs can be used over and over again, have greater capacity, and with USB 3 are faster to create and use. USBs are also smaller and easier to carry about.


----------



## 69Rixter (Mar 25, 2015)

EVERYONE:

Seems we agree .iso to pendrive! Yeah, I don't understand the CD to pendrive method myself, but then, to each their own. Haven't gotten a reply from the person who was adamant about using the CD. Doesn't matter.....think it's time to mark this thread closed RE: *Gary R*....yup....used every one of those at one time or another.
THANX ALL!!!!
*Rick*


----------



## britechguy (Dec 6, 2019)

And just one more who does ISO to thumb/flash/pen drive when I want to make bootable media.

Under Windows 10 (and I think Windows 8) I don't even do that when the intent is to install something, as you can just mount the ISO as a virtual DVD drive and run the setup program from the virtual DVD.

It's only when I need bootable media that I burn ISOs to any external media these days.


----------

